# Wanted Clownfish & Bengaii or Pjama Cardinals



## aqualink (Nov 5, 2017)

Anybody have clowns, bengaiis, or Pjama Cardinals for sale? Perhaps captive bred? For clowns, any of the fancy color mixes (storm etc)? Looking for a pickup in the Toronto area, especially downtown TO..


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

aqualink said:


> Anybody have clowns, bengaiis, or Pjama Cardinals for sale? Perhaps captive bred? For clowns, any of the fancy color mixes (storm etc)? Looking for a pickup in the Toronto area, especially downtown TO..


I have a great pair of clowns for sale. Taking down tank


----------



## aqualink (Nov 5, 2017)

saltmeup said:


> I have a great pair of clowns for sale. Taking down tank


What kind are they (pic), size, age?


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

aqualink said:


> What kind are they (pic), size, age?


They're 2 years old. Pair. 
About an inch and a half each. 
PM me directly if interested in more info. I'll send you via text. Lets exchange numbers.

I'm in Richmondhill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

